# Ooh, is that a comfy new bed?



## RubyCockapoo (Feb 5, 2011)

Ruby trying the new bed out for size:










It looks a bit small for her...

Hold on, is she in the right one?


----------



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

I want Ruby - oh she is beautiful - hope she wasn't sat on Pepper! xxxx


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Ha ha love it!!!!!!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

awww! cute! is she sticking with the old one! lol too cute! that new one is huge...it looks so comfy


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

What fabulous beds, Ruby is so gorgeous


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

awww so cute! Why do dogs (and maybe men?!?!) always won't let go of the old things and insist on using the old, even if they're not comfy anymore!?


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

That is such a cute photo, hope Pepper doesn't settle into the larger one.


----------



## RubyCockapoo (Feb 5, 2011)

Thanks for the replies all, glad you appreciated it!

She still makes us laugh with the things she does.

I&H


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

OMG WHAT A STUNNING COLOUR, how have I missed her x she is gorgeous


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Love that pic as it reminds me of when i got Betty and my friend had just got his mini dacshund called Banger as the had the same beds but Betty's was the size larger yet guess which beds they ended up in?? Yep each others!!!

Love the beds you have there and am thinking of getying that exact same one for Betty as she's had the same one since i got her and it's looking a bit tired now!


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Lovely beds and lovely Ruby!


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Great picture :laugh: I hope she'll give the small bed up for Pepper!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Oh that's just lovely. Ruby is lovely. 

You're photo did make me laugh.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Matching beds for Ruby and Pepper, love it! Great photos x


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Ruby looks a little surprised you're laughing at her choice of bed. Maybe she is like most of us women.....wishing she was just a little bit smaller than she really is  I bet Ruby and Pepper both snuggle up in the small bed   J x


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Great photos! They really made me laugh! 

Karen xx


----------

